# Pics of me 6 weeks out for my first timers show.



## gettingbigger (May 16, 2007)

Hello all. Just wanted to pick up some feedback really on if you reckon my condition is about right for a first timers with 6 weeks to go or if I am way off.

If so please can people give me some pointers as I am worried I am off course, esp with the legs.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

fookin hell mate! I see a 1st place highly possible here! I know its impossible to say but i can tell you are going to do some damage! Yes, your legs are slightly behind the other bodyparts but just carry on doing your thing and they will come in. Dont change a thing!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi mate looks as if you are on target to me..............

As for the legs, its hard to say the quads / hams look slightly underdeveloped (But nothing MAJOR so dont panic), but these might sort itself out as you get more and more fat off.

You have good calves and an excellant upper body, I would expect you to do well............

What show is it mate?


----------



## gettingbigger (May 16, 2007)

Cheers mate. Yeah my overall leg development is under par compared to upper body but I am slowly resolving this over time.

I am hoping to have a bash next year in some bigger shows assuming I can bring them up.

This show is one aimed at people who have never competed before but want to try their hand at it. It is called Future Physiques I believe.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I honestly think you dont need to wait for a "Bigger" show, sure your legs are not what you would like them to be but there has been worse legs on stage at "Bigger" shows than yours.

You are ready now my friend.

Good luck you will LOVE it, and as mentioned I expect you to do well.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

your a ****in poser with a small cock!!! lol


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

but to be fair ellis i recon you will do really well and end up competeing more in the future!


----------



## gettingbigger (May 16, 2007)

Hello matey! Hey I can`t moderate ur skinny ass here!

Well 6 weeks today guys. I shall keep you all updated and do some pics 2 weeks out.

Cheers.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn dude, you have some of the best genetics I have seen in a while.

Only flaw I can see at a glance is hamstrings.

Love those thick abs.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

its hard to tell from the photo whats fat, and what is water but in terms of where you are, 6 weeks is plenty for you to get shredded


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

looking really good mate, great physique. 6 weeks more and you'll be one to watch.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

after seeing the first timers at pudsey recently i gotta say 1st is a definite chance mate.

pretty much most of the competitors for the entire show had lagging hams.

bring your hams up and next year and who knows what you can win.

(course the one exception was bodywork-awsome legs)


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

you look good mate ,....

but dont panic with the legs,...

they WILL come thru ,.....

its great how, as the closer you get the more the legs seem to "fit" with the rest of you,..........


----------



## gettingbigger (May 16, 2007)

Thanks lads. Yeah they are definately coming through now which is a big relief.

Even just one week later I can see a big difference. 5 weeks to go on sunday!


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Dude...

Looks great to me, What are your stats?

I'm 4wks into my 16wk prep at the mo, and thought that ur pics were inspiring. I'm doing a show on 2nd Sep. will also be 1st timers, so any tips would be great.

Many thanks

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## tom2006 (Jun 12, 2006)

hamstrings dont look bad to me , do a side chest pose an sit into the pose more so we can see them better ,calves look good an so does your overall physique. good luck bud


----------



## gettingbigger (May 16, 2007)

Three weeks to go -


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking awesome, dude! Quality genetics there.


----------



## SARGE (Feb 27, 2007)

awesome you will defo place


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

wow...thats fantastic. Your in really good shape mate. I can even see that youve lost bodyfat in the three weeks between photos.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

coming in very nicley mate!

looking leaner and drier!

keep it up, youll do well,

cant be long now is it?


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

very nice mate.


----------



## ajfitness (Mar 13, 2007)

dude you look fantastic!!

best of luck let us know how you get on.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

three weeks !!

sweet!,...

whats you current stats and regime at the moment mate,...?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

^^^like wat that sexy man juss said^^^


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Looking awsome mate.

Really good condition and shape.

Gonna do very well i think

well done - keep up the hard work.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I would not like to be lined up next to you mate.....best of luck for the show.


----------



## gettingbigger (May 16, 2007)

Quad cuts are coming through now as well -


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Awesome upper body!

Can see you doin well in your competition, hope you do


----------



## flo5777 (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice to see those quads coming along hows the calves? Yr upper body is a great shape, fab abs....cut and you shouldnt have any problems there. Fingers crossed for you. Hang in there.


----------



## arian40 (Jun 17, 2007)

good job..


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Looking good, what % body fat where you in the first pictures and what are you aiming to get down to?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

looking very good mate


----------



## gettingbigger (May 16, 2007)

Liam said:


> Looking good, what % body fat where you in the first pictures and what are you aiming to get down to?


No idea on Bf % at the start or now.

I have lost around 2 stone in 7 and a bit weeks.

Just over 2 weeks left to go before the show. I will be doing some new pics soon.


----------



## gettingbigger (May 16, 2007)

Two weeks out.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

hey hey its me!!! 

looking very good mate!!! i feel abit depressed now!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I love the shape of the abs


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

awesome shape fella love the vascularity too your going to blow the compeition away mate:gun:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

very good mate! keep it up


----------



## gettingbigger (May 16, 2007)

From -










To this in 9 weeks -


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Thats amaxing mate. well done for your hard work.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

when is the show mate? and what was ure diet whilst cutting up?

looking awesome by the way!!!


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

look class


----------



## ewokbowes (Apr 27, 2006)

Fooking hell mate looking good, massive difference in the back pose. Keep it up. never be the grey man


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

You look great, your abs are amazing


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

Fantastic effort and it shows.


----------



## Nuts4it (May 26, 2007)

Seen some pics on MT a while back and thought you looked good.

Now you look awesome. Good luck


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

You are definatly going to do well that this show lad, I am seriously envious of your physic awesome work... Keep it up and keep us posted on how you end up placing and finaly stage pics too..

Best of luck


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Loving the vascularity mate, they are like hose pipes! Best of luck for the show.


----------



## gettingbigger (May 16, 2007)

Finally quads are coming out -


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

You've got a good physique mate. Quads are looking nice and cut now. And with a while to go yet you're going to 100% be one to watch.


----------



## gettingbigger (May 16, 2007)

Yeah am still loading on carbs now with basmati rice. Reduced protien accordingly.

Aiming for 8 litres of water today. 9g vit C. Then tomorrow I will cut back on the carbs pending how I am looking, up protien and reduce water aiming to finish water intake around 8pm.

Will then have white wine, glycerine etc.

On show day the comp it around 3 pm so will have mostly protien till then and simple carbs - rice cakes, honey. 30 mins or so before going on stage some brandy mixed with no-explode and glucose to bring out vascularity.

I hope it all works as I have done this 100 percent on my jack jones with no one training me etc.


----------



## R1dd1ck (May 29, 2007)

F***in hell! unbelievable!! Uve mastered that mate, good luck! Ull make us proud!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Very well done!! Very impressive... best of luck!


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

quads looking really ripped - you are looking awsome would never guessed it was your first show


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Looking good there.

Is that a lab on your bed?

That looks alot like my dog, same color and size.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Looking good there.
> 
> Is that a lab on your bed?
> 
> That looks alot like my dog, same color and size.


Thats his wife you cheeky bastard.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

On a more serious note, you look great, the kinda of body i would be aiming for eventually! Really impressive all over


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Liam said:


> On a more serious note, you look great, the kinda of body i would be aiming for eventually! Really impressive all over


Which body the one laying on the bed or what?

Just thought id return the favor


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

tis a colly Hacksii....hope its not his wife....laim u cheeky bugger!


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

Pretty awsum mate. Well done on the training.



gettingbigger said:


> Finally quads are coming out -


----------



## gettingbigger (May 16, 2007)

Yeah the lil man on the bed is my best mate - colly / lurcher X


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Excellent news mate - you must be well happy


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

any news!??

was it this weekend?...


----------



## gettingbigger (May 16, 2007)

Guess what lads, I won!!! Both my category - first timers heavyweights, and also the 2007 overall!!!

Can`t belive it. Been advised by a load of promoters/judges etc to take this further as they all say I have alot of potential. Really pleased it all paid off! I will get the proper pics up later when I get a chance but these are two the Mrs took on her phone. Pre pump up/show and post show back home once showered and eaten


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Congratulations,excellent achievment! and take their advice.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

well done mate...you look in awesome shape!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Congrats mate!


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

Amazing mate congrats,an inspiration!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mg:


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

awsome - well done


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That is very cool, well done.

What was you weight and how tall are you?


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

Awsum. Congratulations. Well pleased for you mate


----------



## junior-sid (Oct 13, 2003)

hi mate,

do you use rub on tan on your body, if so what make ?

cheers

sid


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Excellent work, must feel great knowing all that hard work has paid off


----------



## gettingbigger (May 16, 2007)

Cheers lads. I was just over 12 stone on the day. 5`7" small.

I used one coat of dream tan on the day.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Great pics well done!!!! how did the brandy and no explode go did you notice a difference?


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Gettingbigger... Congratulations Fella!

I managed to see the show (Future Physiques) yesterday in Cov... you, and some of the guys up there looked awsome!

Great physique, could see how much work you guys have been putting in. All helping me to stay ontrack at this time.

My trainer Brandon was doing the guest spot, took some good ideas from the show, and what thing I could use in the free posing.

From the comments you've posted things are looking great for you.

I'd appreciate any tips as a 1st timer if you have some...

Enjoy & Congratulations again!

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

nice one mate ,....

whats the plan now??....


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

congrats gb mate! Its hard, but when your up there, it all pays off! Now youve got the bug, you'll always be thinking ahead to your next comp!!!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

awesome mate u must be well chuffed:bounce:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

looking in very good shape mate.

Isnt it good to have a nice lean face to the bloated one we bodybuilders normally walk around with lol


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

you look awesome fella well done.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

well done mate!


----------



## eventure (Jul 16, 2007)

gettingbigger said:


> Hello all. Just wanted to pick up some feedback really on if you reckon my condition is about right for a first timers with 6 weeks to go or if I am way off.
> 
> If so please can people give me some pointers as I am worried I am off course, esp with the legs.


Well impressed man. If i could make any positive criticism i would suggest building your chest a bit more so you have the complete symetry. Apart from than man you are look ripped or should i say winstroled!!!!!

Alex


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Nah i think the chest is good. Its the legs that need to be worked on harder.


----------

